# Help me choose a case!



## Frizz (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey guys,

I need some suggestions, I don't wanna hear 800D since I'm trying to look for alternatives from that case. I'm basically looking for a ginormous case with neat cable management and convenience (eg. backplate hole for CPU and SSD mounts etc.).

I've thought of this case so far but its not out til 10 days from now
http://www.pccasegear.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=25_238&products_id=15089


----------



## Mussels (Aug 30, 2010)

try my case. we have a big thread on it.


----------



## OSWiz (Aug 30, 2010)

Cooler Master HAF X


----------



## assaulter_99 (Aug 30, 2010)

Or you could go for the 932, old bit still great. The X is more refined though, and gets some bonus, like the HDD swap stuff. The hafs are also great for cable management, like you asked. Their is also the CM 690 advanced, which features some nice stuff for HDD's, but its not that enormous like you want.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 30, 2010)

This would be my choice.  And it is very reasonably priced also.  Fractal R3


----------



## Delta6326 (Aug 30, 2010)

NZXT Phantom! but you will have to wait for release day.


----------



## jcgeny (Aug 30, 2010)

this new case seems very good , it looks a lot like the zalman gs1000 and they are same in most .
one thing is that the zalman has a better system for hard-drive .

http://www.bcchardware.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&id=7664&Itemid=40&limit=1&limitstart=0

i have two gs1000 and have installed 120x12 mm fans in the top : 







here they have 2 120x25 mm fans insteat of radiator .





here is one fan on the radiator , you can install some fans at the base of case also





here is cable for temperatures that are plugged into a koolance pump+tank 5.25 plus one cable sas-t0-four sata from one port of the lsi chip of mainboard





the "outside" cables are for vgas 3 x 8 pins + 4 x 6 pins for a gtx 260 [2x 6] two hd5970 [2x [2x6 + 2x8]] and 1 x 6 -> 4 pins for the mainboard .
my cables are passing under the psu that is watercooled , base-case fans can be here


----------



## DonInKansas (Aug 30, 2010)

You're not exactly doing much for his "neat cable management" argument there.  

The PC-K62 from Lancool is probably the best cable management case I've owned.  Not "ginormous," but wires like a dream.


----------



## Soylent Joe (Aug 30, 2010)

OSWiz said:


> Cooler Master HAF X



I was just about to suggest that. Love me some HAF X


----------



## ebolamonkey3 (Aug 30, 2010)

What's your budget? When you say ginormous I think of the 800D (which you don't want) or one of Lian Li's full tower cases like the A70 series. PC-P80 is always there, 10 slots, or you can go for the V2120 that's about to come out (11 slots!). 

Otherwise HAF X is big, has good cable management, and cools really well, but don't know if you like how it looks.


----------



## DannibusX (Aug 30, 2010)

700D






Hey, it's not the 800D and fits your description!


----------



## OSWiz (Aug 30, 2010)

JATownes said:


> This would be my choice.  And it is very reasonably priced also.  Fractal R3



Ahem, you own stock in that company, or what?  Do you really consider that case a competitor to the HAF X?  Surely not ...


----------



## JATownes (Aug 30, 2010)

I personally do not care for the looks of the HAF series.  They are great cases but IMO they have too much of an "industrial/rugged" look.  I prefer my cases to be a little "classier" maybe is the word...no offense to the HAF Series, as I stated, they are great and provide great airflow.  Just from an asthetic point of view, it is not my style.


----------



## copenhagen69 (Aug 30, 2010)

>



holy hell!! Id shoot myself if my case looked like that

^^ i mean that in the nicest possible way


----------



## MilkyWay (Aug 30, 2010)

DonInKansas said:


> You're not exactly doing much for his "neat cable management" argument there.
> 
> The PC-K62 from Lancool is probably the best cable management case I've owned.  Not "ginormous," but wires like a dream.



I will vouch for this case, its one of the best cases ive ever used. Its good for its price and build quality, there are higher end cases but they are also priced higher.

Its a mid tower so its not giant but plenty of room and plenty of room in the back of the motherboard tray for cable management. Also has a space behind the psu where the tray meets it you can stuff a few cables in there like i did. Just cable tie em up out of view, there are holes for routing cables to the back.

Best tooless design ever period!

Plastic front panel and top panel but well made and clips in great there is no way its going to break off. Doesn't look crap either like some front panels

I would also suggest the Corsair Graphite Series 600T its out soon its similar but more pricey i would think.


----------



## jcgeny (Aug 30, 2010)

copenhagen69 said:


> holy hell!! Id shoot myself if my case looked like that
> 
> ^^ i mean that in the nicest possible way


thank you ;']
i still wait a second cpu that had burned on a intel motherboard from half of july 

http://h.imagehost.org/view/0569/cpu_installe_socket2_brulures_01
http://h.imagehost.org/view/0974/cpu_installe_socket2_brulures_02
http://h.imagehost.org/view/0875/cpu_installe_socket2_brulures_03


http://h.imagehost.org/view/0669/cpu_socket2_01
http://h.imagehost.org/view/0974/cpu_socket2_02
http://h.imagehost.org/view/0881/cpu_socket2_03

but the mainboard should be very fun with two tv cards and a x-fi hd that connects to the receiver . 
the button added to the panel is for a reset ;']






@DonInKansas : You're not exactly doing much for his "neat cable management" argument there.
i agree but cables are either too long or too short [most of them being too long] , having them under the psu is "great" for helping me to plug the sata drives ' connectors , do you have a link having short cables ?


----------



## overclocking101 (Aug 30, 2010)

I like the Tj07, huge case great for cable management. or the silverstone ravens, and theres also the elegant huge amazing lian li cases as well.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 30, 2010)

Hey man...

If I were you, I would wait for that NZXT Phantom Black Case man, it looks kickarse and has all the features that you want & need, plus it has alot of options for installing alot of fans and has great airflow, hell I would buy this case but my Raven is efficient enough oh yeah check these out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-6CHXk2785Y
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zh0L3aH2tUQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnLnzIxk104


----------



## Frizz (Aug 30, 2010)

My budget for a case is non-existant, but I certainly don't want to go overboard. eg. the thermaltake level 10 or one of the 600-800 dollar lian li cases.

I'm not trying to be a minimalist either, a window is appreciated with massive room on the inside. So far im still leaning on the phantom and 800D. It would be nice to have a window on the phantom too ><.

And about the HAF series, unfortunately I am looking for something aesthetically pleasing and the HAF-X is quite the opposite, its very flashy which I'm not too fond of.

big HMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMM.


----------



## JATownes (Aug 31, 2010)

What about one of these?  Mountain Mods


----------

